# Biting bugs in Camargue mid April?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Will there be biting critters around the Camargue region in the middle of April? 

Ca


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Carnivores*

Don't know about April but certainly late May they are about.
We love the Comargue but have actually been driven out by the bugs.
We carry just about every potion and device available on the van but they just wait around for an opportunity to bite, and do.
Yes, we do know about flys a sh1t 

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And there was me thinking I would have the Camargue all to myself over Easter. 

I will have to keep a look out for you Ca !!

I work with a chap who's in laws live nearby (to the camargue) they reckon easter should be no real problem but much later and the mozzies wear hobnail boots and carry large syringes !!!!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, Mr Plodd, thanks for that. We might risk it with that information. In fact, I will have to say to G that there will be NO biting bugs until the middle of August, or else say nothing at all about bugs and keep fingers crossed that they don't decide to start early this year! 

Don't worry about us being there in April, we are only little Irish lepruchauns, you won't even notice us! I promise. I'm having a good time, gathering info for France 2010, work cancelled today due to snow, so it's either research or housework ...... research wins!

Ca


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes plenty of bugs down here.Watch out for the processional caterpillars which really are "orrible".


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

They are also potentially deadly for your dog! Small children can also be at risk from their spines. They are active from late Feb onwards and endemic to France, Spain, Italy etc. So take care in any sites with pine trees on the pitches.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Will there be biting critters around the Camargue region in the middle of April?
> 
> Ca


It's 8 or 9 years ago since we spent a couple of weeks of April around the Camargue. We had no problems with 'biting critters' on that ocassion.

We had been driven away by them a few years earlier in early September.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

There were biting critters in the Camargue in April!!! Lots and lots of them!

Ca


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> There were biting critters in the Camargue in April!!! Lots and lots of them!
> 
> Ca


Sorry to hear that.
We were in the Dordogne throughout April and the weather was wonderful. Probably the best April we've had there for a number of years.
I wonder if a similar weather pattern in the Camargue brought out the the biting critters earlier than usual?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There certainly were in April last year. It was the only place in the whole trip I got badly bitten and we'd been down in the south of Italy.

We carry an Aspivenin kit which is excellent. Even if you can't use it on the bite immediately- to extract anything injected- it makes a difference when you use it later.

Not cheap but available from their website or from Boots:

http://www.aspivenin.com/english/main.html

I've also carried a bottle of Jungle Formula Family lotion ( ie non-Deet) from Tesco with us this trip and have slathered it on everywhere I have felt there might be problems. Perhaps there have not been problems but I've only had 2 bites and this is a record ( and we've been to Greece via usual places on the way).

G


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*biting bugs in camargue*

YES, YES,YES, we went last year in early april,and i got bitten so bad,had to go to the tourist board,to ask where there was a chemist,the bites were so bad,the whole office came to have a look,the concensus was that you dont get bitten until early july,it was quite funny,lots of shaking heads,and non,non,non,.

took best part of a week to start going down,

mags


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, the weather was very warm when we were there, the first warm weaather of the year, I think, which was probably why the insects were suddenly so active. We were staying in Stes Marie de la Mer and were fine at the Aire, by the sea.

When we went cycling out towards the lighthouse, east of there, the were in all those little pond areas, which was where the flamingoes were too! Every time we stopped to take a picture or have a look, they attacked us! We gave up after about two kilometres and cycled as fast as we could back to the town. Pity really, as I would have loved to have been able to do that cycle, it looked beautiful.

I also got badly bitten on Ile d'Oleron by those horrible black flies that come out on the beach at sunset. Now those bites were nasty!

Ca

Ca


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's Bug City man (said like a hippy), Mrs. Eb got eaten alive in one afternoon, Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We were there in December and got bitten badly,Glad to get away from the place.And we live in the country in Spain thought we were immune.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

And I also need to ask (tentative voice!!!)

Did anybody else think the Camargue is overrated??

Ca


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*bugs in carmargue*

We live not far from the Carmargue and find that the mossie population can vary considerably according to the weather and the season.We had quite a few mossies last month, but they have since disappeared.For one month, beginning last week, we are invaded each year by very tiny flies which get in your hair and leave quite nasty bites, which then burst into a crust on the scalp.Gardening at this time can be a real nightmare, unless you well protect your head.Fortunately they are around for about 6 weeks and then disappear.You cannot see them they are so small.Otherwise during the summer the mossies come and go but especially if you are near still water, as in the Carmargue.A wonderful place to see widlife but dont wear shorts and use a good repellant.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The scenery is unique and quite nice otherwise, I thought not much different to many other places we have been except for the extra special mozzies, Alan.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

took the kid's a few years ago on a day trip [from vias] early june i got a really nasty bite at side of eye had to iron the fluid over to the side to see took about an hour to return never had that reaction before or since. 
as for the camargue itself thought the town's were pretty but took the kid's to see the black bulls .white horses and pink flamingoes that were on a TV programme we had seen earlier , saw loads of white stork type birds no bulls and no horses on return a french guy told us the gypsies run the riding schools all round the coast with these horses one set of papers between them alway's at home. the bull's have to be kept fenced 300 mts from the public highway, and the pink flamingo's are only pink when they first arrive because of the shrimp they eat in thier winter home's , kids didn't believe me


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

A couple of years ago, maybe more I reported a nasty biting bug about the size of a pin head when we were around the Gulf of Roses.

I am presently not far from bug city at Portriagnes and they are here now. You get a massive but non itchy bump, and I have seen some unfortuantes with golf ball size lumps. Mossies get most of the blame but it is not them.

It is quite spooky down here. We have been coming to this area almost annually since the early 80's and have never seen so few people, so few cars, so few motorhomes, so few shops and resturants open, so few amusements\fairs. Last night walked back to car after meal just in time to avoid our car being busted into. There was a man and a woman each with an alsation dog and one man in a car working as a team to smash and go. When they saw mje take a video of them, they left with quite enviable speed.

Had two days of really severe wind but it is all hot from now until foreseeable future.

The zoom usb with vodaphone chip surpasses expections for internet coonnection and has never failed with a choice of operators although automatic seems to be the best option. Signal strength amazing and this post will go down that line. £10 per 50mb

New SatnavGarmin 1650 (i think) has also passed expectations. Highly recommended.

Baguette time. Trah.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Pusser,

Good to hear from you again!!

Baguette time, so it must be breakfast time, or lunch time or dinner time??

Oh, what I wouldn't give!!

Bon appetite!

Ca


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Further update. Tiger mossies are here now too and forget dawn and dusk feeding times. They bite 24\7 and follow you. 8O


----------

